# New Pilot auto chrono has arrived ! (black w/bracelet)



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Excuse the crap cel shot. Better pics and a full review after I size it and take it for a spin.

Thanks to rob at Topper !


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

are those screw down chrono pushers?


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, can't wait to see more pics. The stock photos do not do this watch justice. 
That looks incredible, congratulations!


----------



## whippet_1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks good! Enjoy your new watch


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Waiting for the dark knight to start. Some observations -

- The pushers are not screw down. But they spin anyway.
- The lume is green. Which is the hands and the minute indices on the dial. Hands are much stronger than the dial.
- The dial and applied numerals do some great tricks with light.
- Is there any AR coating on this crystal? If there is it's not working. Not a big negative for me but omega AR has me spoiled.
- The bracelet comes with 2 links that are like 3/4ths of full size. 
- The date sets with a pusher on the 9 oclock side and they included a little H shaped tool to set it. A pen will work fine out in the wild.
- The dial is 36mm across.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't think Hamilton does ar . At least none of my khakis did. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe the new H21 calibre Maestro's have AR. or at least, in some literature it describes that it does. the other half of the literature doesn't, but claims it's "scratchproof" sapphire.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Great watch! Congratulations.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

More pics -


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Impressions so far - 

- Very comfortable on my 7" wrist. With the 2/3rds links provided I was able to get the bracelet just perfect and I have the micro adjust in the middle position, so I can adjust either way if need be. Sapphire case back lets it stick to my wrist a little so it doesn't flop around. No annoying edges or corners anywhere.

- Its thick, close to 17mms according to my caliper. But, it has a really elegant taper from the bracelet to the bezel to the crystal which disguises the thickness well. The one I tried on with the strap was a little awkward IMO.

- Lack of AR isn't a big deal. The various finishes on the dial work together to keep it readable even with reflections. There's a certain charm to glass distortions that I don't mind.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Oau,that's some sweet watch. It rivals with the Pan Euro,mega sweet .
Post more pics please !


----------



## DLXXV (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm surprised there hasn't been anyone else on here that has picked one up. So far I've been asked about the watch by strangers twice. I've had my PO since march and not a single person has asked about it. :-s ;-) It really is a great watch for the money, I've looked at lots of more expensive watches with 7750s that don't look or feel as good.

Only minor issue is that the seconds hand for the chronograph doesn't land perfectly lined up with the marker when I re-set it. But the minute and hour counters do. I'm enjoying it too much to send it in for service now. I'll just wait until the warranty is about to run out. Besides, my wife and my friend both say they can't notice it.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

That's a problem with all Valjoux brands. It's a little too bad that they didn't "repaired" this minor incovenient in the course of modification of the caliber. But the design is stunning in my oppinion. I think this can be the image of Hamilton easily.
We want more pics 


It doesn't need a send in service for a period,just an adjustment so it can be done on sight.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Cypher said:


> We want more pics


Anything specific you want to see ? The ones I posted above were the best ones out of about 30 I took. Many of them came out blurry.


----------



## YazooWho (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

92gli said:


> Anything specific you want to see ? The ones I posted above were the best ones out of about 30 I took. Many of them came out blurry.


I don't know everthing. Is very nice to see real pics with this "rare" piece )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice! Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Solid looking Hammy! Congrats and wear it in good health. :-!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The case, in stainless steel, measures 42mm. It has a sapphire crystal and a display back. It is water resistant to 200 meters. Movement is the Swiss automatic ETA caliber H31 (base 7753) with 27 jewels, 28,800 vph and a power reserve of 60 hours.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## iceman64 (Jan 8, 2010)

92gli said:


> Anything specific you want to see ? The ones I posted above were the best ones out of about 30 I took. Many of them came out blurry.


Yes, *the 5-10 next best pics!!!!* Beautiful watch ... these are the only "in the wild" shots I've seen.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

iceman64 said:


> Yes, *the 5-10 next best pics!!!!* Beautiful watch ... these are the only "in the wild" shots I've seen.


Maybe soon. Haven't been home at the time when the light is right for doing good macro shots and I'm going on vacation next week. If I bring it I'll take some shots with san francisco or napa backdrops.

This guy posted this review on another forum right before i got mine. Some good in the wild shots -
New Hamilton Pilot Auto Chrono H64666135 - Seen in Person and Pictures - Hamilton - Watch Brand Forums - Watch Freeks

I want to see some in the wild shots of the silver dial with bracelet. Surprised more forum members haven't picked one of these up. With a decent AD discount it's a great value.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Also, one thing I was noticing was how nicely made the end links are for this bracelet. The fit on the outside contours is perfect. And the part on the underside is very precisely fitted to the case as well.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Fooling around with a new camera I got for my trip -


















Not a quality photo, but wanted to show it next to a 45.5mm Planet Ocean. With it's large dial the pilot holds its own.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

one more


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice watch. I've been looking at this one but the silver dial.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Post good pics if you get it. I don't think anyone on here has gotten one with the silver dial yet. :-!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

92gli said:


> Post good pics if you get it. I don't think anyone on here has gotten one with the silver dial yet. :-!


I definitely will. I found this picture online.


----------



## Famousname (Jun 20, 2011)

92gli said:


> More pics -


 Tuff stuff!!!


----------



## Little Squid (Oct 23, 2011)

Is the long second hand with the red tip for the chrono? So the seconds hand for the time is the sub-dial at 9 o'clock, right?


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Little Squid said:


> Is the long second hand with the red tip for the chrono? So the seconds hand for the time is the sub-dial at 9 o'clock, right?


Correct. I know of some quartz chrono movements that use the center mount long hand for continuos seconds, but I can't think of any mechanical movements configured that way (not saying there aren't any, but if there are they are few and far between).


----------

